# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Multilac na zaparcia?

## Gosiaa

Czy środki typu probiotyki, synbiotyki są skuteczne w przypadku zaparć? Zmagam się z tym problemem już od jakiegoś czasu i nie znalazłam jeszcze złotego środka, który by sobie z tym poradził. W aptece polecono mi Multilac - synbiotyk, ale szczerz zaczynam już wątpić w skuteczność jakichkolwiek leków, ziół, herbat itp. Czy ktoś stosował ten Multilac na zaparcia?

----------


## Ulenka1

Ja słyszałam o nim reklamę w radiu, jednak jeszcze nie zdążyłam go wypróbować. Tyle jest teraz tych środków, że na prawdę głowa mała kiedy przychodzi do dokonania wyboru. Jedyne co to można się w sumie spodziewać po nim korzystnego działania bo to synbiotyk, a synbiotyki na ogół dobrze wpływają na organizm przy takich problemach.

----------


## astronomia

Generalnie regularne przyjmowanie probiotyków pomaga regulować wszelkie procesy jelitowe, czyli jak najbardziej Ci to polecam. Multilac owszem, zdarzało się że go brałam gdy była potrzeba. Dobry probiotyk, nie mam się do czego doczepić  :Smile:

----------


## hixx

Synbiotyki mają to do siebie, że posiadają duże skumulowane ilości priobiotyków, więc jak najbardziej stosowanie ich jest dobre i regenerujące  :Smile:

----------


## Gosiaa

W takim razie kupię i sprawdzę sama na sobie, choć już dosyć mam tych eksperymentów. Dzisiaj znowu czuję się jak balon a nic takiego nie zjadłam  :Frown: .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oczywiście że probiotyki pomagają.
Stosowałam już kila różnych rodzajów (byłam takim troszkę królikiem doświadczalnym)
Na manie najlepiej zadziałał Probacti, więc spokojnie mogę go polecić.

----------


## zdzicha

Synbiotyki są lepsze i wykazują dłuższe działanie. Z takich synbiotyków mogę polecic Multilac.

----------


## Gosiaa

Jakiś czas temu kupiłam ten Multilac tak, jak radziłyście i rzeczywiście jest duża poprawa. Wzdęć praktycznie już nie mam i poprawiła mi się przemiana materii.

----------


## Maria Awaria

Ja z kolei polecam Rectanal. Jest to wlewka doodbytnicza, stosowana zwłaszcza przed zabiegami medycznymi, operacjami, porodem- ze względu na swoją wysoką skutecznośc. Ja czasami- średnio raz w miesiącu gdy nie mogę tradycyjnymi sposobami poradzić sobie z zaparciem, stosuję właśnie rectanal.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Multilac synbiotyk oprócz antybiotykoterapii sprawdzi się również w problemach żołądkowych. Same dobre żeby w małej kapsułce.

----------


## florat

Kiedyś to był dobry środek ale teraz są środki nowej generacji, makrogole , m.in. dicopeg, nie powodują skutków ubocznych ani gwałtownej reakcji w postaci skurczy czy bolesnego parcia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam multilac synbiotyk przy problemach żołądkowych. Mnie nie opuszczały wieczne wzdęcia. Jedna kapsułka co wieczór przez jakiś czas i wydęty brzuch się skończył.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie sprawdzony jest dicopeg na zaparcia i nie zamierzam go zmieniać. Choć przyznam że po kuracji nie powróciły dotąd zaparcia. Może moje większe spożywanie blonnika w diecie przyniosło efekt  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

MultiLac brałam jako ochronę przy antybiotyku...super reguluje żołądek...polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja przy antybiotykoterapii stosowałam preparat intesta i muszę Wam powiedzieć,że jestem mile zaskoczona działaniem, zero zaparć i biegunek. Wzdęć też nie było, gdzie przy innych środkach do stosowania przy antybiotykoterapii czułam się naprawdę kiepsko.

----------


## Bartia

My podajemy córeczce profilaktycznie w okresie przeziębień, właśnie Multilac Baby w kroplach. Trzeba dbać o florę jelitową, wiadomo tam zaczyna się odporność.

----------


## pinezka

Multilac baby jest też u nas. Podajemy, bo nie dość że jest w kroplach co jest bardzo wygodne do podania to jest niedrogi i można go dostać w niemalże w każdej aptece.

----------


## rdaaak

Też słyszalam  że warto probiotyki stosowac, chociaż u mojego synka to od małego flostrum baby, bezpieczny jest ten probiotyk można od pierwszego dnia życia dawać dziecku, pomogło u nas na bóle brzuszka i problemy z jelitami

----------


## Krzystek

Każdy ma pewnie własny, wypróbowany sposób. Ale w takich przypadkach warto bez względu na bezpośrednią  przyczynę, zacząć dbać o stan flory w jelitach. A dla flory w jelitach najlepszym wsparciem są probiotyki. Probiotyk wpłynie lepiej na poprawę flory w jelitach a co za tym idzie na funkcjonowania jelit. Dodatkowo zaczął więcej pić, w szczególności wodę, jeść produkty o wysokiej zawartości błonnika oraz częściej wstawać od laptopa, komputera, tv i po prostu iść na spacer.

----------


## Marzenna

Czy wszyscy na tym forum stosują tylko jeden i ten sam probiotyk? Czy moze jest ktos kto ma inne doświadczenia, bądź wyprobowal inny probiotyk?

----------


## Pawel Pawel

Teściowa, kobieta słusznej wagi, od - w jej mniemaniu - zawsze ma kłopoty z wypróżnianiem. Prowadzi raczej tzw. siedzący tryb życia i nie ma w zwyczaju pic wody. Twierdzi, że woda się nigdy nie napije i że jej nie smakuje. Jakiś czas temu miała ostre zaparcia i potrzebna była niestety lewatywa (pisze niestety bo nie jestem zwolennikiem takich rozwiązań ale w tym przypadku było ono konieczne). Przy okazji zrobiła szereg badan kontrolnych i wyszło w nich m.in ze ma odwodniony organizm, oczywiście za dużo tkanki tłuszczowej i dysbioze (inne pominę). Oczywiście zaczęło się, prawie rodzinne, jeżdżenia po lekarzach. A zatwardzenia jak były, mimo różnych połykanych leków (np. na rozluźnienie stolca, na przeczyszczenie itp.), tak były. Żona wtedy się trochę "wkurzyła" i zawiozła teściowa do dietetyka. Wiadomo standardowo dieta lekkostrawna, zalecane picie wody oraz picie probiotyków i więcej ruchu. Teściowa kobieta starej daty i niełatwo namówić ją do zmiany przyzwyczajeń. Dieta się za bardzo nie przejęła, wodę widziałem że pije no i pije też trzy razy dziennie probiotyki a ze ma je zalecone do picia z woda to tym sposobem jest z siebie dumna że ja pije. Dietetyczka poleciała aby żona kupiła Probiotyk joy day bo to probiotyk wieloszczepowy, o wysokiej aktywności i koncentracji bakterii probiotycznych a u teściowej właśnie taki silne wsparcie flory w jelitach przy dysbiozie, właśnie było potrzebne. Na razie, jak to stwierdziła teściowa, cos zaczęło się dziać i wypróżnia się dwa - trzy razy w tygodniu a nie jak poprzednio raz ale co drugi tydzień. Dietetyczka powiedziała że przynajmniej sześć miesięcy, teściowa powinna wytrwać na jej zaleceniach aby regularność wypróżnień się zwiększyła. Zobaczymy. Na razie już pierwsze efekty widać. Z których jednak chyba bardziej cieszy się żona niż teściowa.

----------


## Geri

Córka ma niespełna trzy miesiące, można już zacząć podawać ten Multilac baby? Jak podajecie go podajecie, mieszacie z czymś?

----------


## komdi

Multilac baby możesz podawać już od 2 miesiąca życia, moja mała nie protestuje podczas podawania ani nie grymasi, on jest smaczny, ale zawsze możesz dodać do mleka lub soku.

----------


## vety

u nas się sprawdzil flostrum, można bezpiecznie dawać od narodzin. Skład prosty i wiem że te baterie są przebadane i znane są ich właściwości przy tych wieloszczepowych miksach to nigdy nie wiadomojak one między sobą bedą działały

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też właśnie chciałem mówić, że w naszej rodzinie to flostrum zawsze wjeżdża, kiedy pojawia się temat zaparć. No i warto też pamiętać, że probiotyk pomaga na zaparcia nie tylko u dzieciaków, ale i u mnie czy żony też. Tylko dla dzieci jest flostrum baby, a dla starszych flostrum plus.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez podaje mojej córce flostrum, głównie na odporność ale zauważyłam ze wypróżnienia tez są o wiele lepsze. Mała nie ma zaparć ani biegunek nawet jeśli zdarzy jej się zjeść coś „zakazanego”. Teraz tez w przedszkolu czasem działa klimatyzacja No i na szczęście nie było żadnych chorób

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ktoś tu zachwalał intestę, powiem Wam, ze faktycznie to dobry środek, co prawda ja go stosuję już 3 tygodnie, ale jestem w szoku, jak moje jelita dzięki temu preparatowi zaczęły normalnie funkcjonować. Stolec jest normalny, zaparcia odeszły w zapomnienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja nie lubię podawać dziecku żadnych środkow doustnych, bo szkoda żołądka. Dla mnie najlepsze są czopki eva/qu bambini, bo nie wchlaniają się, nie przeczyszczają i dzialają tylko miejscowo. Co dla mnie bardzo ważne, to że są skuteczne i dzialają w kilkanaście min od aplikacji. Stosuję je sporadycznie jak już naprawdę dojdzie do zaparcia. profilaktycznie, żeby unikać zaparć to przede wszystkim pilnowanie żeby dziecko piło, najlepiej wodę no i ograniczenie słodyczy.
Zresztą na gorączkę też tylko czopki, bo po syropkach boli ją brzuch. Kiedyś czopki byly bardziej popularne, szczegolnie jeśli chodzi o dzieci. Zdecydowanie te na gorączką działają szybciej i dłużej nie podrażniając i tak wrażliwego w czasie choroby brzucha.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z tymi słodyczami i wodą to prawda, też to zauważyłam. Warto jeszcze wyregulować układ pokarmowy probuiotykami. U nas dobrze się sprawdza flostrum baby. Przy regularnym stosowaniu dolegliwości, takie jak zaparcia powinny ustąpić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tego probiotyku nie znam, ale na pewno na zaparcia (i w sumie na biegunkę też, ale to w wakacje), jakiś miesiąc temu dawałam córce probiotyk flostrum. Działał bardzo dobrze, aż sama byłam zdziwiona, że to tak pomaga.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Probiotyk nie tylko na odporność, ale i na ogolne funkcjonowanie organizmu. Brzmi niby banalnie, ale mi sie na przyklad poprawilo trawienie. Pewnie przez to ze jelita lepiej dzialaja, sprawniej. Ja bralam flostrum plus, to jest ta wersja z tym colostrum na odpornosc

----------


## elmirka

W takich przypadkach koniecznie trzeba wspierać swoją florę bakteryjną. U mnie multilac się dobrze sprawdza, biorę jedną kapsułkę dziennie, zawiera 9 szczepów bakterii probiotycznych i prebiotyk, czyli taką pożywkę dla nich. Muszę też dodać, że nadaje się dla alergików i przy nietolerancji laktozy, bo nie zawiera białek mleka krowiego.

----------


## Olga_K

> Ja nie lubię podawać dziecku żadnych środkow doustnych, bo szkoda żołądka. Dla mnie najlepsze są czopki eva/qu bambini, bo nie wchlaniają się, nie przeczyszczają i dzialają tylko miejscowo. Co dla mnie bardzo ważne, to że są skuteczne i dzialają w kilkanaście min od aplikacji. Stosuję je sporadycznie jak już naprawdę dojdzie do zaparcia. profilaktycznie, żeby unikać zaparć to przede wszystkim pilnowanie żeby dziecko piło, najlepiej wodę no i ograniczenie słodyczy.
> Zresztą na gorączkę też tylko czopki, bo po syropkach boli ją brzuch. Kiedyś czopki byly bardziej popularne, szczegolnie jeśli chodzi o dzieci. Zdecydowanie te na gorączką działają szybciej i dłużej nie podrażniając i tak wrażliwego w czasie choroby brzucha.


Moim dzieciom podałam te czopki kilka razy, szybo udało się wyregulować czas wypróżnień. Uważam, że są naprawdę dobre i nie szkodzą jak inne preparaty, po których występuje przeczyszczenie. a czopki wywołują jedynie fizjologiczne wypróżnienie.

----------


## Hanna L

A od jakiego wieku dziecka podajecie te czopki? Moja córka skończyła w zeszłym miesiącu 2 lata i zastanawiam się czy by ich nie kupić.

----------


## Agata@

Ja podawałam probiotyk, ale nie pamiętam nazwy, raczej nie widziałam rewelacyjnych efektów, ale to pewnie zależy też od przyczyny zaparcia. Teraz w zaparciu używam czopków, bo po podaniu już po około 10 minutach od jest kupa  :Smile:

----------


## Agata@

A może więcej wody podawać do picia?

----------


## Kumata

Multilac Baby warto podawać. Pamiętaj, że czopki rozleniwiają jelita. Multilac natomiast wspiera chroni i odbudowuje jelit i może być podawany już od 2 go miesiąca życia.

----------


## Iwona_D

Problemy z zaparciami koniecznie skonsultuj z lekarzem gastrologiem. Mnie leczy dr Barbara Woźniak-Stolarska i szczerze polecam jej usługi.

----------

